
Solving Michael Arrington's Email Problem with Karma - joshwa
http://www.seriosity.com/attent.html
======
joshwa
I suggested this back in march: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=144580>

Apparently there's a real company doing this, written up in HBR, NPR, etc.

